# Irene's new 2' cube Clownfish/anemone tank



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

So wifey finally gave me permission to convert her fancy goldfish tank into a clownfish/anemone species display tank. Here's a couple of quick pics to let you see what the new tank looks like.



















There are a Magnifica anemone (from my fowlr), a Green Bubbletip (from my reef), a Rose Bubbletip (from BC Mosaic), and 2 Sebae anemones (from King Ed's), as well as 6 Ocellaris clownfish (from King Ed's).

Hope you like.

Anthony


----------



## Claudia

Omg Anthony looks awesome, congratz u did such a nice job  Love it


----------



## InfraredDream

Very, very pretty! I am sure that room is VERY relaxing!

Great job, Anthony!


----------



## Victor

cool, what kind of light is that? nice and circular, looks awesome


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

It's a Solana brushed aluminum orb (150w with 14000k Aquaconnect bulb).

My wife loves this light & insisted that I use it over "her" tank. Was going to look at getting an LED pendant but this light is one of the deciding factors for her allowing me to change the tank over from "boring" goldfish to the sw clowns/anemones.


----------



## Claudia

Looks really elegant


----------



## eternity302

That is sooooooooooo sexy!
It looks like a diamond to me!


----------



## DR1V3N

ZOMG you convinced her to move the gold fish!?

Gorgeous pendant too.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

My mom asked me to set up a semi-cube koi tank outside in her backyard so the goldfish are now living in there with some koi we picked up in Mission last week.

I really like that light myself and the light, cube shaped tank & rose bubble tip just work soooooo well together.


----------



## halonine

Nicely done! I am really liking this tank.

What are you using for filtration?


----------



## kaisa

Very nice Anthony. it doesn't even look real.. looks like a picture.


----------



## Adz1

Anothony that is an awesome set up.
whats the cost associated in doing some thing like this?


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I remember the goldfish cube. This tank looks much nicer. Makes me ever more excited to get my cube set up, seeing how good yours looks.


----------



## fkshiu

halonine said:


> Nicely done! I am really liking this tank.
> 
> What are you using for filtration?


Deltec MCE600 skimmer, live rock and pure unadulterated will power.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

halonine said:


> Nicely done! I am really liking this tank.
> 
> What are you using for filtration?


I have a very big HOB DIY skimmer that is a supersized copy of the Deltec design (big enough to hold probably 10 gallons of water inside the skimmer body). The pump I have is too noisy for day use so it skims at night when we're asleep. With only 6 clowns, the bioload on this tank is really low, so skimming at night should be fine. I will eventually come up with a different skimming solution (maybe a quieter pump).


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

fkshiu said:


> Deltec MCE600 skimmer, live rock and pure unadulterated will power.


Haha. Close. I worked on it after Irene & the baby went to sleep one night till 5am to get it finished. Washing sand outside on my lawn at 3:30-4 in the morning is a little nuts, but what the hey.

It's a DIY version of the Deltec MCE600 except over twice the size. (skimmer body is 22" tall x 18" wide x 5" deep).

Adz,

I can set you up with a similar (but smaller cube) system for about $350 for a 34g Solana cube tank, Solana black wood stand, Euroreef skimmer and 20" 150w metal halide pendant and some sand. Live Rock is usually about $4/lb from local reefers or twice that from LFS.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Here's a couple of pics of the big HOB skimmer.










(off)










(on)


----------



## Morainy

What a great looking tank with an unusual shape! The lamp hanging over it looks great, too. 

These are the kinds of photos that give me MTS!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Morainy said:


> What a great looking tank with an unusual shape! The lamp hanging over it looks great, too.
> 
> These are the kinds of photos that give me MTS!


As most of you know, I'm already fatally infected with MTS and BTS. Gonna set up another 6' 220g sw tank this week and transfer my friend's fish & corals into it. Huge job, since it will later involve helping him tear down and sell/store a 7' 260g reef-ready tank as well.

My wife is also having me switch the fw 65g planted onto a fancier stand.

Then I have to tear down and transport to the buyer's home my 120g fowlr system you see in behind the new anemone cube tank. Busy couple of weeks for this fanatic.


----------



## fkshiu

That mofo skimmer looks badass. Who put that together?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

fkshiu said:


> That mofo skimmer looks badass. Who put that together?


A couple of guys (whom I can't remember their names right now) who do a lot of acrylic work and I tested their prototype (this one), which I ended up with when he sold off his tank.


----------



## Keri

Beautiful, Anthony!


----------



## chaloupa

Anthony! That looks absolutely fantastic! Much better when salt is added..but the goldies were cute (that was for Irene).....LOVE the look of this!


----------

